# Trip didn't work out....



## yen_saw (Jun 28, 2008)

For anyone wondering where have I been and waiting for update. Well, i haven't been to anywhere.. that's right. Been sick for the past 3 weeks and missed my flight and trip completely.What a bummer  I can finally post a message here but my health is not 100% back. Sorry for anyone waiting for any news from me for the trip, i am pretty upset myself. Well, that pretty much end up my mantis breeding journey. If the museum here has extra mantis for sale I might be able to post some here (but I wouldn't count on it), but for now my priority is trying to get back on my good health again. So that's bit on the sad update here but I hope to visit this forum once a while and hope to see this hobby grows robustly in near future.


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 28, 2008)

sorry to hear that..  your right that health is above everting else


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 28, 2008)

Im so sorry you missed your trip. How are you doing? So does this mean you will do the trip another time or wont happen anymore? I hope you get back into mantid breeding when you get better


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Yen. It is good to hear from you though. Get well soon.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 28, 2008)

Get well soon! I'm glad to hear that you're still with us! Well, kind of...

And I hope you get back to mantises after you're well.


----------



## Guest_yen_saw_* (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the blessing. I missed a week of work because of illness. But worst was my mind set wasn't right as I should be on vacation now. Wife and son decided to go on with the vacation so being all alone doesn't help in getting better sooner. I will have to wait for another Summer before the trip to Asia again sigh..... but at least I am feeling better now. Unfortunately, I am not planning to retun to mantis breeding at this moment. But if the Museum here manage to breed more dead leaf or orchid mantis I would post any extra here.


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 28, 2008)

Guest_yen_saw_* said:


> Thanks for the blessing. I missed a week of work because of illness. But worst was my mind set wasn't right as I should be on vacation now. Wife and son decided to go on with the vacation so being all alone doesn't help in getting better sooner. I will have to wait for another Summer before the trip to Asia again sigh..... but at least I am feeling better now. Unfortunately, I am not planning to retun to mantis breeding at this moment. But if the Museum here manage to breed more dead leaf or orchid mantis I would post any extra here.


I would always be interested in both of those.


----------



## chun (Jun 28, 2008)

mate, yen, that is very unfortunate! the most important thing is you are alright and getting better, get well soon!!


----------



## darkspeed (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Yen.  

Get well soon.

The possibility of more American Orchids in the future is the best thing I have heard all day.


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 28, 2008)

Dang that's gotta hurt. Missing a trip to Asia cause ya got sick...ouch...I'm sympathizing with you Yen, I hope you get well soon!


----------



## Al&Nathan (Jun 29, 2008)

I am so sorry that you did not make the trip. You must be very ill to miss such an important event. I hope you get well soon. May be you and I can arrange a trip to Hong Kong together next time. The next generation of P. ocellata (L1's &amp; L2's) are doing well. If you ever want to get back to the hobby, just call me, and I will send you the nymphs.

Sincerely,

Alan


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jun 29, 2008)

So sorry to hear you missed the trip...  such a terrible thing to happen.Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Yen,

Thanks for the update. Everybody already said most of the stuff I was thinking, but I just wanted to let you know we're still on for Arizona in August! Pop on over for a day or two and hang out with us! Flying in to Tucson and going seven different directions in as many days. Driving all day (with AC) and buggin' all night!

One other thing...the hobby really misses orchid mantises since you've been "gone". Good to hear you might have a tap on some!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Yen, hope you are top notch soon, will send you update on the arizona!


----------



## Guest_yen_saw_* (Jun 30, 2008)

I am still in the state of recovery. A friend is kind enough to let me stay with his family and taking care of me. My wife and son have just completed the trip to Malaysia and they are in Vietnam right now (I am so jeolous!!). My best bet going to Asia again will only be next Summer right after my parents' visit to Houston and we'll travel to Malaysia together. So no pics of wild mantis from Cameron Highland until then  

@Alan Chien: Glad to know the flower mantis is breeding alright for you, I believe your son is enjoying the success as much. Good work! Thanks for the offer, I will be visiting you if i travel to SD these days, it has been about 5 years since I last visited SD. Yeah and maybe we could travel to Taiwan as well, as I need to meet a good bro of mine there too. I cannot let Hong Kong go away from the itenary too as that's my "boss'" hometown.  

@ Chun: what a bummer we both missed the trip back to Malaysia (and I got a deep cut on my flight tickets refund ouch!). Fancy another chance to meet next year?

@Peter: Thanks for the reminder I haven't been thinking about the trip with what is happening to me right now. I have a friend from German (Christian Ludwig) visiting me from August 30th - September 9 but would still like to drop by for couple of day (maybe together with Christian). You have mentioned this to me sometime ago but I don't remember the best time to join you at Tucson. I will e-mail you for details. Thanks again Peter.

@ Becky, Asa, Hong Shi Wei, and Darkspeed: Thanks for the get well wish. I need it!!


----------



## Precious (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello Yen. I'm so sorry to hear of your illness. I was sick for a long time, had surgeries, etc. It took me a year to recover. Don't rush to return to full capacity, take your time and get well and strong. I will say a prayer for you.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 12, 2008)

Precious said:


> Hello Yen. I'm so sorry to hear of your illness. I was sick for a long time, had surgeries, etc. It took me a year to recover. Don't rush to return to full capacity, take your time and get well and strong. I will say a prayer for you.


Thanks for the prayer! It took me a good 6 weeks to get well. Not having any mantis to care for helps :lol: though i am not completely recover. I wouldn't rush into ful capacity yet but hopefully soon. Thanks again.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 12, 2008)

Yay! Glad you're going back to mantises! I hope you're going to breed orchids again.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh darn Yen. That sounds Terrible.

Well I hope you get completely better soon, Being sick for that long is not fun... Well being sick at all isn't fun. Hope you get to go to Asia eventually.


----------



## acerbity (Jul 13, 2008)

That's okay Yen, next time you molt your injuries should be fixed. And once you reach adult you will have wings, so you can get to Malaysia easier.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 14, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Yay! Glad you're going back to mantises! I hope you're going to breed orchids again.


Sorry I have no plan to breed orchid right now as i have given all my orchid mantis to both the Houston museum and Audubon insectarium (New Orleans). I hope to see new generation from them. Will get my hands into orchid again if I have more free time.



Mantis_Whisper said:


> Oh darn Yen. That sounds Terrible.Well I hope you get completely better soon, Being sick for that long is not fun... Well being sick at all isn't fun. Hope you get to go to Asia eventually.


Thanks. I hope to travel back eventually as i have many personal things to settle there in Malaysia.



acerbity said:


> That's okay Yen, next time you molt your injuries should be fixed. And once you reach adult you will have wings, so you can get to Malaysia easier.


Thanks! Lets hope i won't "mismolt" when i got my wings


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 14, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks! Lets hope i won't "mismolt" when i got my wings


Haha :lol: 

Yeah, don't wanna fly with messed up wings.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 15, 2008)

Spray yourself with lots of water


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

and dont forget enough ventilation


----------

